
Web blocking to tackle suicide rates in UK - jimnotgym
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/19/mps_suggest_introducing_web_blocking_to_tackle_suicide_rates_in_the_uk/
======
jimnotgym
This is starting to be an alarmingly regular topic...I wonder what
capabilities they have to do this?

~~~
DanBC
Read the actual report:
[http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201617/cmselect/c...](http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201617/cmselect/cmhealth/300/300.pdf)

They're asking if changes need to be made, and suggesting that they should be
made.

There are two mechanisms they might use:

1) Something like the current porn filter, which is entirely optional

2) Something like the current system using court orders to force ISPs to block
access to some pirate websites.

The aim is to make it harder for people to search for suicide methods.

> 36\. We recommend that the suicide prevention strategy should review the
> accountability and responsibility for the adherence to media guidelines. The
> guidelines must have teeth and the refreshed suicide prevention strategy
> must make clear who is responsible for dealing with breaches by the media,
> at national and local level. We recommend that the refreshed suicide
> prevention strategy should include a commitment by the Government to work
> with internet providers and social media platforms to consider what changes
> should be made to restrict access to sites which encourage self harm or give
> detailed advice on suicide methods.

I'm (and I work in suicide prevention) much more interested in the first part
of that para. We know from interviewing people who survived suicide attempts
that media reports of other deaths heavily influence choice of method and
location.

See also para 34:

> 34\. During the course of our inquiry, we have identified several instances
> of inappropriate reporting and portrayal of suicide, all by leading
> broadcasters and mainstream newspapers. We note with concern the widespread
> continued use of the term “commit suicide”, which reinforces stigmatising
> attitudes from a time when suicide was a criminal offence. When we
> questioned Public Health England, they did not believe that they were
> responsible for taking action to counter irresponsible reporting, nor could
> they identify whose responsibility it was to do so.50

